# tout en faisant X - "tout" + gérondif



## reka

Bonsoir!

Est-ce que vous pourriez m'expliquer le sens de cette phrase, s'il vous plaît?

_cette décision allait leur permettre, *tout en mettant* à la disposition des fidèles de nombreux lieux de culte, de concentrer tous leurs efforts sur…_

Je ne suis pas sûre ce que »tout en mettant« signifie. Est-ce une opposition? Donc:

"cette décision allait leur permettre, bien qu'il mettent à la disposition…, de concentrer…"

Ou est-ce qu'on ajoute une autre idée peut-être?

Donc:
"cette décision allait leur permettre, à côté du fait qu'ils mettraient à la disposition…, de concentrer…"

Ou quelque chose d'autre? Merci pour votre aide!

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## itka

reka said:


> Je ne suis pas sûre ce que »tout en mettant« signifie. Est-ce une opposition?
> "cette décision allait leur permettre, bien qu'il mettent à la disposition…, de concentrer…"
> "cette décision allait leur permettre, à côté du fait qu'ils mettraient à la disposition…, de concentrer…"



C'est quelque chose d'autre :
cette décision leur permettra *d'atteindre les deux objectifs en même temps* :
- mettre à la disposition des fidèles de nombreux lieux de culte
- concentrer tous leurs efforts sur...

On dit en français (proverbe) _Faire d'une pierre deux coups._

Le gérondif en général, marque la simultanéité de deux actions.


----------



## reka

Merci beaucoup, itak!

Oui, je sais que le gérondif marque la simultanéité de deux actions...mais ici il y a ce "tout" - cela n'est pas une opposition?


----------



## kanoe

non (pas d'opposition ici)
"tout en (faisant /mangeant)..." = en même temps, simultanément


----------



## WayWon

L'an dernier, Woody Allen avait déclaré vouloir faire jouer Carla Bruni-Sarkozy dans un de ses films, mais, à l'époque, il n'avait pas de scénario à lui proposer. "J'ai dit oui. Je ne suis pas du tout actrice. Peut-être que je serai absolument nulle, mais je ne peux pas, dans ma vie, louper une occasion comme ça. Quand je serai grand-mère, je voudrai avoir fait un film avec Woody Allen", répondait alors Carla Bruni-Sarkozy. Cette dernière estimait que c'était une occasion "franchement fantastique", _tout en répétant_ qu'elle n'était "absolument pas actrice". 

bonjour,
Qu'est-ce que ça veut dire "tout en répétant"?

Merci


----------



## rolmich

Le gérondif précédé de 'tout' est employé ici pour décrire une action simultanée :
- d'un côté CS explique toutes les raisons pour lesquelles elle brûle d'accepter l'offre 
   de WA,
- mais simultanément, elle tient à répéter 'qu'elle n'est absolument pas actrice'.
   Elle tient de toute apparence à ce que ces deux idées soient formulées dans 
   l'interview.


----------



## Laaa

Salut!

Dans la phrase suivante "tout en transposant" a un signifié concessif (bien que), de temps (en même temps) ou modal?

"Dans les pays en développement, leur investissement direct a été dicté par la possibilité d'y bénéficier d'avantages comparatifs macro-économiques tout en transposant leurs propres avantages micro-économiques."


----------



## Chimel

Certainement pas concessif, pour moi.

Il y a une nuance temporelle (ils ont fait les deux choses plus ou moins en même temps), mais aussi une idée de "par la même occasion" (je ne sais pas si c'est ce que tu entends par "modal").

C'est un peu le même sens que: "apprendre tout en s'amusant".


----------



## Laaa

Merci pour ton explication. Pour modal j'entends le "moyen" pour faire quelque chose.


----------



## Jagorr

Bonjour ! 

Qu'est-ce que signifie la phrase "tout en se promenant" ? Je comprends, qu'elle signifie "pendant qu'elle se promenait", mais peut-on dire tout simplement "en se promenant" ? A-t-il une difference ou quelque nuance?
_
Les Corbeaux partirent, et la reine rentra dans son château. Il était sept fois plus grand que l’église de Saint-Gervais de Lectoure. Partout brûlaient des lumières. Les cheminées flambaient, comme des fours de tuiliers. Pourtant, la reine ne vit personne.

*Tout en se promenant* de chambre en chambre, elle arriva dans une grande salle, où il y avait une table, chargée de plats et de vins de toute espèce. Un seul couvert était mis. La reine s’assit. Mais elle n’avait pas le cœur à boire et à manger, car elle pensait toujours aux siens et à son pays._


----------



## OLN

_Tout en..._ exprime la simultanéité de l'action (dont l'une en cours) et de l'autre action.
Je dirais qu'on ne peut pas à la fois arriver soudain quelque part et se promener.
Si elle poursuit sa promenade et que la visite de la grande salle en fait partie, _elle arriva_ ne sonne à mon avis pas très bien.

_Alors qu'elle se promenait (sans but précis) de chambre en chambre, elle découvrit...
Sa promenade de chambre en chambre la mena..._
(?)

*** AJOUT ***
Extrait du _Bon usage :_


> En faisant précéder _en_ de l'adverbe _*tout*_, on souligne la simultanéité, le contexte suggérant souvent une nuance d'opposition :
> _TOUT en marchant, ils parlaient de leurs projets _(Ac. 1935). - _Ils complimentèrent Frédéric, TOUT en regrettant qu'il n'employât pas ses facultés à la défense de l'ordre_ (FLAUB., Éduc., III, 2). m



[… _fils fusionnés_]


----------



## Jagorr

Merci pour les réponses et pour la fusion des fils, mais la difference entre _tout en faisant _et _en faisant_ reste toujours pas claire pour moi ...




rolmich said:


> Le gérondif précédé de 'tout' est employé ici pour décrire une action simultanée



N'est-ce pas vrai que le gérondif en soi-même signifie simultanéité ? 
Peut-on dire tout simplement "en se promenant" ? Est-ce que la seule nuance et celle d'opposition ? Dans_ *Tout en se promenant* de chambre en chambre, elle arriva dans une grande salle. _je ne vois pas aucune opposition. L'exemple est cité du conte _Le Roi des Corbeaux._


----------



## Maître Capello

Le gérondif peut avoir plusieurs sens, indiquant notamment la simultanéité, la cause ou encore le moyen. Mais si on ajoute _tout_ devant, le seul sens possible est _en même temps que_, qui peut être temporel ou adversatif, mais ce n'est pas vraiment approprié dans votre exemple.



OLN said:


> Je dirais qu'on ne peut pas à la fois arriver soudain quelque part et se promener.


----------



## Locape

Si on passe de chambre en chambre, on ne peut pas en même temps entrer dans la salle tout au bout des chambres. C'est comme si on disait que quelqu'un est au milieu du couloir et en même temps tout au bout de celui-ci, on ne peut pas être à deux endroits à la fois, dans les chambres et dans la grande salle. '*Après* s'être promenée de chambre en chambre, elle arriva dans une grande salle', ou 'elle se promena de chambre en chambre *et* arriva dans une grande salle'.


----------



## Jagorr

Mais de quoi est-ce qu'il s'agit dans ce text français ? D'une sorte de faute ?


----------



## Locape

Apparemment il s'agit de "Contes populaires de la Gascogne" réunis par Jean-François Bladé en 1886, mais on le retrouve dans "Contes et légendes du catharisme" ou "Le Grand Livre des contes populaires de France", et aussi dès 1881. Les temps au présent sont un peu étrange au début de l'extrait, j'imagine que c'est pour ça que tu l'as trouvé au passé simple.
_



Les Corbeaux *partent*, et la reine *rentre* dans son château. Il était sept fois plus grand que l’église de Saint-Gervais de Lectoure. Partout brûlaient des lumières. Les cheminées flambaient, comme des fours de tuiliers. Pourtant, la reine ne vit personne.
Tout en se promenant de chambre en chambre, elle arriva dans une grande salle, où il y avait une table, chargée de plats et de vins de toute espèce. Un seul couvert était mis. La reine s’assit. Mais elle n’avait pas le cœur à boire et à manger, car elle pensait toujours aux siens et à son pays.

Click to expand...

_S'il s'agit d'un transcription d'un conte oral, il n'y a pas de texte d'origine fiable, tout dépend de la personne qui l'a reproduit la première fois.


----------



## OLN

Quelle est ta source, Locape ?
J'en ai trouvé deux où la 1re phrase est au passé simple.


> Les Corbeaux *partirent,* et la reine *rentra *dans son château. Il était (...) Tout en se promenant de chambre en chambre, elle arriva dans une grande salle, où (...)
> Contes populaires de la Gascogne/Le Roi des Corbeaux - Wikisource, 1886


Dans cette publication _Trois Contes populaires recueillis à Lectoure_ de 1877, _reine_ prend une majuscule.

D'après cette page de Wikipédia, Bladé était natif de Lectoure dans le Gers et son œuvre majeure a été "sa collecte des traditions orales de la Gascogne" d'abord en gascon.
Peut-être que le texte est traduit mot à mot de l'occitan, ou que la tournure est ou était commune en Gascogne pour dire en quelque sorte "Poursuivant sa promenade de chambre en chambre, elle arriva..." (?).
Une version du conte en occitan est parue en 2014 sous le titre _Los Rei dels corbasses_ et un spectacle vivant bilingue est intitulé _Lo rei de las agraulas / Le roi des corbeaux_ (Contes : « Lo rei de las agraulas / Le roi des corbeaux »)_._
Y a-t-il des Languedociens parmi nous ?


----------



## Locape

Quand j'ai copié-collé le texte en français dans Google Livres s'est affiché à l'écran la correction des deux premiers verbes au présent ('Essayer avec cette orthographe : ...'), mais en effet quand on clique sur 'Lire', les phrases sont au passé simple ! Moi qui ne supporte pas Gogol, je devrais savoir qu'on ne peut pas leur faire totalement confiance ! Je ne sais pas pourquoi cette correction s'affiche ! (Recherche Google Livres)
Contes populaires de la Gascogne
C'est bien possible que ce soit une traduction de l'occitan, je pense que ton hypothèse est la bonne.


----------

